# Tyranid Harridan WIP



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Been working on 'Harry' for around a month now, and he's almost finished. So to see me over the last few little bits (always the hardest part, finishing a project), i thought i'd share the work so far.


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

wow, love the base, and love ur nids in general, can i buy an ounch of ur painting skill please


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that's an awesome 'nid!!

love the blended effect on the wings, great stuff!


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome blends and I love the base for it.

Good job on taking forgeworld stuff and making it look even BETTER!

LX


----------



## Happy-robot (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks great man.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You never fail to impress the hell out of me bro.


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

what a beauty...


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Gareth as always an great piece i love the blending work on the wings

Great work :good:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

that is huge!!:shok:. great job love the base


----------



## faith+1 (Jul 23, 2008)

AWESOME:shok:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

thats a sweet model.great job on it!


----------

